# Mr. Hardwick's: Grandslam



## method1 (14/2/18)

*Introducing Mr. Hardwick's: Grandslam *
A famous sport biscuit. 
First serve coming soon!​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 20


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

method1 said:


> *Introducing Mr. Hardwick's: Grandslam *
> A famous sport biscuit.
> First serve coming soon!​



I LOL'D!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/2/18)

brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/2/18)

Love 40 for that ad... brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/2/18)

Awesome Ad

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

I think we need ouma to enter the vapecon 2018 cloud competition and show the manne how to bust a cloud!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

Absolutely Awesome - love it, from beginning to end...revealing her vape and the grand slam ejuice...her puffed cloud...and then the dude with his walker...love the tennis balls on the walker...then the big cloud....epic! And great music too.
Well done @method1 - Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (14/2/18)

Made my day @method1 brilliant.
I need this on social media, where can I get it?

[edit] never mind came right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Classic @method1 !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/18)

That is excellent @method1!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

This is so awesome! Great add. @method1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/2/18)

Just saw it now.

I ‘ed out loud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (5/3/18)

​*Mr. Hardwick's: GRADSLAM​*First Serve coming late March 2017.​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Ooh, this looks great @method1 

And I'm not really a biscuit fan - but I think I will have to try this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/3/18)

Did i miss the winner anouncement of the comp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Did i miss the winner anouncement of the comp?



Yup, but there's currently another comp running:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-guess-win-2-0-goodies.t47777/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/18)

I just wanted to say thanks for the awesome juice which arrived this afternoon, @method1 knew I liked a higher nic, and very kindly offered to up the levels for me. I am amazed at how good this juice tastes in the Zeus tank, it feels like I'm munching on a pack of tennis biscuits right now. 

There is another thread on the forum about juice not tasting as described, well I can promise you all that "Grandslam" is dead on Tennis Biscuit. 

Thanks Joel for going out of your way to accomodate me, you're awesome.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (11/4/18)

method1 said:


> *Introducing Mr. Hardwick's: Grandslam *
> A famous sport biscuit.
> First serve coming soon!​



dat hexohm do 

O lol'd so hard, great ad haha !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

OK, let me preamble this by stating that I have not purchased any commercial juice for just over 2 years (except for one incident in Cape Town where I forgot me juice at home) and pulled the trigger here... 

My decision to purchase this one was based on the feedback from my fellow scumbags and knowing, as a full time DIY'er, how difficult it is to nail the simplest profiles. I set up my *approach shot* at my local VK and took *advantage* of the new local pricing which is a welcome *break point* in the local market.

I can honestly say that @method1 *smashed* this one *down the line* for the perfect *ace*. The masterful *(fore)hand* of an expert mixer translated the simplicity of a *tennis* biscuit in vape form with ease. The crisp biscuit base is delicately enhanced with rich butter to create an exceptional biscuit.
The coconut is delicate and *volleys* just so with the biscuit. In most coconut type recipes, the coconut is very prominent, but Joel contained this one *down the line* without *(foot)fault. *The *tiebreaker* here is the indulgent lashings of deep, gooey syrup which sends this baby *cross-court* with zero* forced errors.
*
This *deuce* is a *ground stroke* of genius...

*Game, set and match*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, let me preamble this by stating that I have not purchased any commercial juice for just over 2 years (except for one incident in Cape Town where I forgot me juice at home) and pulled the trigger here...
> 
> My decision to purchase this one was based on the feedback from my fellow scumbags and knowing, as a full time DIY'er, how difficult it is to nail the simplest profiles. I set up my *approach shot* at my local VK and took *advantage* of the new local pricing which is a welcome *break point* in the local market.
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi your description of this flavour is really spot on, this is an exceptionally good juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Nice to see @Alex and @Rude Rudi 
Need to try this
Onto my "to get" list it goes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

I havent tasted this juice yet...

But just leaving this here for the meantime 
(this was an out and about with my awesome regulated mod pic from a while back)
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/4/18)

So, this juice is in such high demand that some f*&@ decided to steal my bottle!!! 
I took it with me to my local on Friday after work and while powdering my nose, some dip%$# stole my bottle of the table! I had my mod in my pocket, so all good...

@method1 this is clearly hot property ATM - please consider chipping the bottles for easy recovery!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (26/6/18)

@method1 any chance of us getting a one shot of this? 

I had the pleasure of tasting this at Vape Fest 2018, I need more.


----------

